# Long weekend!



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

I feel so accomplished today. I woke up and cleaned EVERYTHING. When I say everything I mean everything washed the sheets on all 3 beds in the house, dusted, shampooed the carpet, cleaned all the bathrooms, scrubed the grout with a toothbrush, showers, sink, laundry, kithchen, out side pool area, even the fridge. It is only 2:40 where I am located and I have some how managed to clean and decorate for the holidays. (I love love love the 4th of July and Memorial Day gives me a reason to make the house all patriotic sooner ) Now I am bored. Tomorrow will be a different story. I am going to go for my morning run. Take the baby on a walk with my mother. (trying to help her get back into shape) Tanning til high noon and shower then headed to go get my soldier. 

Sorry I had to tell someone. 

Do any of you ever have days where nothing seems IMPOSSIBLE?
Do you have any plans for this holiday weekend?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Go you! I hate washing sheets. Don't know why.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe because sheets are hard to fold neatly by yourself?

Canada had our May long weekend last week. It was wonderful!

My plans for this weekend include school and finishing an assignment. Good times!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I am leaving with my son for San Jose, California tomorrow. He is playing in a Lacrosse Tournament. Will be spending the long weekend watching games and doing sight seeing in between.

Any ideas for things to do in that area?

Never been in the United States for Memorial Day. Sounds like it must be a big holiday.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Meh -- not as big as you'd think, Sam. There will be a few ceremonies and parades on Monday, but mostly you'll just see advertising flyers.

Enjoy! You'll be near San Fran, so you should definitely try to go if you've never been.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> I am leaving with my son for San Jose, California tomorrow. He is playing in a Lacrosse Tournament. Will be spending the long weekend watching games and doing sight seeing in between.
> 
> Any ideas for things to do in that area?
> 
> Never been in the United States for Memorial Day. Sounds like it must be a big holiday.


Where I'm from it is huge pretty close to the 4th of July. I'm close to the beach and everyone comes in to town, people are friendly, they have festivals all over. It is just a good time to get outta the house. 4 days off of work/ school in my book that always calls for a party. :smthumbup:


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

Congradulations to your son. Hope it all goes well for him!


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> Maybe because sheets are hard to fold neatly by yourself?
> 
> Canada had our May long weekend last week. It was wonderful!
> 
> My plans for this weekend include school and finishing an assignment. Good times!


My mom was the controlling type she wanted us to be the best wives possible when we grew up. I knew how to flod sheets better than in a Martha Stewart magazine by the age of 8! lol O i hated her so but now i could do things in my sleep most women around here pay people to do!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I know right? My mom has untreated OCD and I think I may have inherited some of it. I get freaked out at any dirt. La Maman was VERY adamant that I learn to be a "good wife" (slave). Starting at the age of nine, I had to watch her cook for hours in the evening while my brothers were playing outside.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Awww, really?

I clearly remember my mother telling me once, "don't you dare EVER turn down any activity in order to do housework. Housework will always be there."

She wasn't wrong


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Awww, really?
> 
> I clearly remember my mother telling me once, "don't you dare EVER turn down any activity in order to do housework. Housework will always be there."
> 
> She wasn't wrong


must have been nice!?!?!?!


----------



## keylogger (May 23, 2012)

great if you are going to long weekend and want to enjoy your weekend with great moments .


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Marvel212 said:


> I feel so accomplished today. I woke up and cleaned EVERYTHING. When I say everything I mean everything washed the sheets on all 3 beds in the house, dusted, shampooed the carpet, cleaned all the bathrooms, scrubed the grout with a toothbrush, showers, sink, laundry, kithchen, out side pool area, even the fridge. It is only 2:40


Your awesome! 

I think we should have you cloned...every home could have one...

Are you low maintenance when your not cleaning?


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Your awesome!
> 
> I think we should have you cloned...every home could have one...
> 
> Are you low maintenance when your not cleaning?


yes... I like to lounge around in a clean house... Like today i got home after going to get him. We had us time, played with the babies after nap time, I cooked dinner, while cooking got bathes for the little ones done, put them down, now eating dinner and watching some military movie with him.... thinking about making deep fried oreos for dessert! O the kitchen was clean before I left it.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Rock on sweetheart :smthumbup:


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Woohoo! You're a beast, girl!! Yes, some days are so productive that I have to slow down so my hubs doesn't start thinking its the norm, hehe..
Some days are completely opposite too- no motivation, but then I feel like crap for not getting more done..
Enjoy yourself this lovely long weekend! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

